# Cross country transport anyone?



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

So anyone that's seen mine and Jenna's recent threads regarding the handsome red golden Dillon (formerly known as Droopy) making the big trip from Florida to California....

Jenna and I have been talking and decided we'd throw this out there... we have no problem flying him across and had planned to do that from the beginning, but if at all possible would like to spare him as much of the stress of it as possible and wondered if our great forum would be able to pull off another miracle. Jenna can get him to the Fl panhandle... I can pick him up in Arizona somewhere... can anyone fill in any gaps in between? anyone live along Interstate 10 and want to help out?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Dillon is handsome!! I wish I could help but don't think I'm on the route! Good luck with your new boy!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

We are in Alabama and live less than 2 miles from I-10. We'll help!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Not my way this time but I hope it can be done. Good luck and congrats!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

You know it's a long trip when Google Maps tells you how long it will take in DAYS! (2338 miles; 1 day 9 hours!)

Sadly, you won't be coming this far north (crazy to think of SC as being to the north!). But it would be quite the feat to see him trucked all the way across the continent!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

My parents live in Houston, and my sister in Phoenix. If it comes down to it I could see if they would mind putting him up for the night if needed. They aren't really dog people but I could at least ask if they have friends or know someone who could put him up for a night... Let me know.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Golden Miles' Dad said:


> We are in Alabama and live less than 2 miles from I-10. We'll help!


 
awesome THANKS!! Jenna said she may have someone in New Orleans area who could help out, so we'll see if that pans out.. 

anyone else??


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> My parents live in Houston, and my sister in Phoenix. If it comes down to it I could see if they would mind putting him up for the night if needed. They aren't really dog people but I could at least ask if they have friends or know someone who could put him up for a night... Let me know.


I don't think he'd need to stay in Phoenix as that would be close enough for me to just go get him there.... thanks a lot, i really appreciate you offering! i'll let you know and i'll keep that in mind


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> I don't think he'd need to stay in Phoenix as that would be close enough for me to just go get him there.... thanks a lot, i really appreciate you offering! i'll let you know and i'll keep that in mind


I know there are some Phoenix area GRF members too... I have no problem volunteering my sister though...


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Too bad I am in Indianapolis or I would be so excited to help out! I guess I will just have to wait for the thread of a midwest transport! Good luck!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Well I can do some of Iowa, if you want to come that north. You are talking about a lot of miles Marlene. But good luck!


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I would think that driving for that long is more stress then flying...
I live in VA, not sure if thats your route.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Well I can do some of Iowa, if you want to come that north. You are talking about a lot of miles Marlene. But good luck!


oh believe me, i know its a lot of miles!! lol no, if we can't find people to do it the shortest route possible (along I-10 all the way across) then we will just fly him as planned... just thought, hey, the people on this forum have made the impossible happen before, maybe it can happen again? :wave:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Nicole&Zack said:


> I would think that driving for that long is more stress then flying...
> I live in VA, not sure if thats your route.


well its only about 500 miles farther (only.. ha..) than the trip Leah made not too long ago! if that beautiful senior girl could do it and still keep that smile on her face, I have no doubt this boy could handle it... i think for a dog that doesn't mind going for car rides, they'd much prefer that to an airplane cargo hold..?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I could do Houston to San Antonio and maybe a bit west of San Antonio if my part happens on a weekend. He could spend the night here as well, if need be.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

It can be done. Gage was driven cross-country from the Memphis area to Phoenix, then to Las Vegas and on to Tehachapi, where I picked him up and drove him 6 hours or so to Santa Clara. One woman was going to Phoenix to visit relatives with her twin boys, and volunteered to take Gage along. He loved riding in the car. After he got here, every time we would go for a walk for a few days after his arrival he would look expectantly at every vehicle we passed. The hardest part, I was told before the volunteer offered to drive to Phoenix, was finding someone to cover the section across New Mexico. And Texas is a really big state, too -- I thought I'd never get to Houston after entering the state at El Paso.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Suzanne, THANK YOU! of course i will let you know if we need you or if we'll just be flying him over.


Jackson'sMom - thanks for the words of encouragement!! i know after seeing this forum pull together to get Leah all the way up the Atlantic coast and getting Caue up to Rob in Maine that we can do anything


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Marlene I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and Dillon! Have you checked the GRF map to spot any potential transporters?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

EddieME said:


> Marlene I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and Dillon! Have you checked the GRF map to spot any potential transporters?


LOL the who what now? i didn't know such a thing existed!!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> LOL the who what now? i didn't know such a thing existed!!


Yup, top of the site between glossary and Miscellaneous....


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

lol i'm dumb... :doh:

it only looks like 202 members are on the map and New Mexico seems to be the hard part in there.... although i can get him in Arizona, so if any AZ members could drive into NM and I can meet you in AZ that might work. cmon guys anyone else??


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, if I were retired and living in New Mexico as I hope to do, this would be a piece of cake! Alas, that day is probably 4 years off.


----------



## micheller (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry...I'm in PA....or I would help.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i appreciate you guys who are most definitely NOT on the transport path still responding and keeping this thread bumped up


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Well I'm not on the path either, or I'd be in on it 

This forum is due for another great transport  paws crossed!!!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> lol i'm dumb... :doh:
> 
> it only looks like 202 members are on the map and New Mexico seems to be the hard part in there.... although i can get him in Arizona, so if any AZ members could drive into NM and I can meet you in AZ that might work. cmon guys anyone else??


I have family in Lafeyette Louisiana (just a bit west of Baton Rouge) and I can seriously help from the Panhandle to even Texas if you can get Dillon to me on a friday or dawn on saturday.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

EddieME said:


> Marlene I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and Dillon! Have you checked the GRF map to spot any potential transporters?


I hadn't noticed this feature either. I just added myself.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Golden Miles' Dad said:


> I have family in Lafeyette Louisiana (just a bit west of Baton Rouge) and I can seriously help from the Panhandle to even Texas if you can get Dillon to me on a friday or dawn on saturday.


Dean, you are so AWESOME! thank you so much for willing to help so much! our biggest problem is still around San Antonio to Arizona.... 

ANYONE??


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I know I'm way out of the way(I think), but good luck, come on people a few more, I'm so happy for you and you're new addition



















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, cool, I could definitely get him to the Panhandle pretty much any day or time!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

if we can arrange this, i just wanted to let you guys know that i am definitely willing to help out with gas money to anyone who's driving a long distance... you guys are awesome, everyone who has offered to help so far


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

this is so cool!!! i'm in los angeles, so i'm not much help, since marlene is going to arizona anyway. (otherwise, i would've gladly driven him to san diego. )
how old is the handsome boy? what is his story? (i think i'll go stalk missmarstar's old posts or something to read about it. LOL.)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would love to help but it sounds like Jenna is coming up I-75 to I-10 and that is past my house but I would if you need help.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

just bumping this up for any late nighters


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I so want to see this one get pulled off. Don't fret if it takes a few days to pull this one together as this is a new dog transport corridor opening up. I'll be sitting up here in the cheap seats cheering you on.:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Agreed


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know a few people in AZ and on in NM, but I haven't really spoken to them in a few years. I sure hope they see this, they are Golden people!


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

Keeping our fingers and paws crossed that this can be pulled together for you & Dillon:crossfing


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Good Luck with everything Marlene!! Paws crossed this works out!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing this all come together for you!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I wish I could help out! The members map looks pretty sparse through Tx and NM!! Maybe crossposting to another dog forum would help? Like the lab forum?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

hey guys just checkin in!! bumpin this up and goin to read the Texas thread i saw Jenna posted


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Obviously, Im not much help but just wanted to cheer you all on.....

GOOOOO Dillon....whoop whoop! Hope this can be pulled off!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Awww, I'm too far North here in Utah or I'd LOVE to help!:doh: Good luck getting it all worked out though!:crossfing


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Sooooo, any bites from NM yet? I'm still rooting for this trip to happen!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*dillon*

Dillon:

I'm routing you on, too!! Dillon will have a wonderful home.
You guys can post in transport section on Petfinder.
http://forums.petfinder.com/viewforum.php?f=9&sid=c1a078ba21daad8b551e4993aed6ac2a

Yahoo also has a volunteer transport forum for every state.
You have to register there to post first.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

do you have a link to the yahoo transport group??


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

When will this transport take place????

I see you have someone that will bring Dillion from the panhandle of FLA to Texas.

Might have someone in Austin that might help out.

Can see if I can contact anyone in Mexico.

Need the dates and times if you have them planned out.

Charlotte
*(MotherHen)*


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

we are hoping to have it take place ASAP, probably beginning early sat morn... def pretty much open at this point, but i believe the person who volunteered to transport from panhandle to TX said fri eve or dawn on sat would be the ideal time to start for him...

thanks for any help you can provide Charlotte!!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Is this dog coming to live with you? Didn't you just adopt another dog? Did I miss what happened with her?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Taz, yes she went back to the foster.. she started getting more aggressive with Sam when he would attempt to play with her.. it just wasn't getting any better and seemed to get a bit worse and we didn't feel comfortable even leaving them alone together. she was adopted on Saturday i heard and will be a spoiled happy ONLY dog  we are really ready for another goofy golden boy that will be happy to play with Sammy, and according to Jenna and Dave (dmfla) he is an awesome playful dog.. we can't wait to get him here!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Very nice of dmfla to foster Droopy/Dillan. But, you better watch it - he has a history of taking ACC's dogs - since he likes Dillan so much you might not ever get him to CA


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I think I'm too close to you, Marlene, to be of much help (Irvine, CA), but if you can use me let me know.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

celeigh how did i not know you live in Irvine?? lol you are so (relatively lol) close! 


haha very funny pg...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

When is this suppose to take place? Dates? I can do the some of Arizona, let me know which areas need covering? Maybe Zookeeper & I can hook something up?

Unfortunalty if the Arizona route is for Sat Mar. 1st I will not be available that day or evening. But I am wide open on Sunday!

Seems some of you can not PM me so here is my email address [email protected]


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

kerri, i responded to you in the Texas thread!!


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Very nice of dmfla to foster Droopy/Dillan. But, you better watch it - he has a history of taking ACC's dogs - since he likes Dillan so much you might not ever get him to CA


I bought some red hair dye today, amazing how much zander looks like dillon after the dye job lol :curtain:


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> celeigh how did i not know you live in Irvine?? lol you are so (relatively lol) close!
> 
> 
> haha very funny pg...


We should try for a play date at the beach someday!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

UPDATE! was referred by someone on the lab board to a yahoo group called "TX-NM-AZ rescue transport" and was told they have a well established transport route thru those states... this may be the final leg we are missing!! will let you guys know when i hear back from them!!!


LMAO funny Dave


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> We should try for a play date at the beach someday!


there is a great dog beach in del mar (about an hour from you, 40 mins from me) we should try to meet up some time for a great beach day!! unless you've got a good dog beach a bit closer to you that i just don't know of?  that would be cool! there are so few members out this way...


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Marlene, so are you coming to get him in AZ from the transport company? I am really busy this week and next moving to a new house but I can give him a big backyard with a block wall to relax in for a day or he can stay inside with me overnight until his new mom can come get him. If it doesnt happen until next Monday I might even be able to swing a trip to Gila Bend so you can get on I-8 but that may be too long for you to wait. I wish you luck with this boy that he will be all you hoped for and more!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

thank you!!! i will let you know if i hear back from the people on that yahoo group by tomorrow... i would really like to get this transport started this weekend, so i understand if you can't help out due to moving etc... but i'll let you guys know as soon as i hear from that transport group on yahoo!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Marlene, Just keep me updated as well. I would LOVE to help out get thim into or thru AZ for you! You now have my email and I'll PM you my phone #...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

thanks kerri & rebecca (zookeepermama) and EVERYONE ELSE who has already responded offering your help... you guys are all awesome... i will let you all know tomorrow hopefully what is going on!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Well I am off to bed. I'll check back tomorrow on how things are going with this! Nite all....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Great! Keep me posted Marlene!!! This sounds so promising!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hope this works out. If we were a little further South we would have joined in the fun!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

How about bringing him to the UK so I can join in?

No? Ok then  Good luck!!


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

here is my update for you,

My contact in Austin is flying to the Islands tomorrow for 6 days.

Have not heard back from anyone in New Mexico yet.

There is two GR Rescues in New Mexico. Have you thought about contacting them to help?
http://www.grrnm.com
http://www.rgvgrc.org

Hope to read later that you have been in contact with someone on the Lab Transport yahoo group.:crossfing

Charlotte
*(MotherHen)*


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

So can we get a quick rundown on the status of this rescue. It seems that we are still missing people in Texas and New Mexico, correct?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Dean that is exactly right! the breakdown is as follows:

Jenna: from her house to the panhandle
You!: from the panhandle to Houston
Desilu: Houston to San Antonio or possibly a bit further west

--nothing between San Antonio until Arizona so far!!!--

me: pick him up in Arizona wherever we can get him to


still have not heard from that yahoo rescue group... the status there is that i requested to join the group last night and have to wait for my membership to be approved, hopefully that happens today so i can post my message there and see if i can get some help!


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Ooh.. that's a BIG empty space... I wished I lived a few hundred miles southeast to help out! I can't wait for the big transport though - so exciting!

I hope you get some help from some other groups!


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Grrr I am in Monterey, CA, hopefully that gap will get closed!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i am calling to make an airline reservation today for him just in case. i won't have to pay for it until he is dropped off, but i just want to make sure there is a backup plan in case we can't fill that huge gap.


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Im sorry Marlene, if I wasnt buried in stuff trying to get moved I couldve made the drive to Deming NM probably...Texas is such a huge state, and that trip between San Antonio and El Paso is so freaking boring cos there is NOTHING out there..And it took me and the DH 3.5 days to make the drive from AZ to Orlando FL only stopping to sleep and a whole day of it was Texas..I hate driving that state..


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> --nothing between San Antonio until Arizona so far!!!--


Where is PETA when you *REALLY* need them to do something *USEFUL*, Right!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

no worries  i really do appreciate all the offers of help i've gotten so far, you guys are SO awesome... if it isnt able to happen, its not able to happen.. we knew it would be a huge undertaking especially with so few members along the route.. 

still waiting on approval from that yahoo group. i'll keep updating.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> no worries  i really do appreciate all the offers of help i've gotten so far, you guys are SO awesome... if it isnt able to happen, its not able to happen.. we knew it would be a huge undertaking especially with so few members along the route..
> 
> still waiting on approval from that yahoo group. i'll keep updating.


Don't be disappointed if the yahoo group doesn't work out. I know someone who has posted a need there a few times and it just didn't work out. It is a good place to post the need just in case people are available. 

RobinsEgg might be able to tell you how to go about posting there. They may ask for the route and the legs if you haven't already shared that when you registered.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

You can also post on the chatevo list to see if you can get texas covered? just a thought! Keep us updated ok?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

already posted on chat evo, the lab forum, and STILL waiting for approval for the yahoo group!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> already posted on chat evo, the lab forum, and STILL waiting for approval for the yahoo group!


Do you have a list of all the legs that are still not covered? 

You can also post on Petfinder if you haven't already.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

basically we need an area between san antonio and arizona (phoenix, tucson, CA/AZ border.. anywhere i can get!) 

kerri might be able to take a leg in AZ somewhere so we really need the big leg between san antonio and el paso covered, and into NM as well.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

not sure where to post on petfinder??

nevermind found it!


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Marlene,

Have you thought about contacting Rochelle from Land Of Pure Gold.
She knows people from all over and just might post this transport on her
blog.

http://landofpuregold.com/home.html

She has helped me out a couple of times and does have a heart of gold.

Charlotte
*(MotherHen)*


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

If we can get him to Globe, Az. I can cover Globe to Blythe Ca. IF I can get a little bit of help with Gas Money??? Only asking due to funds are REALLY tight right now! Otherwise I can cover Globe to Gila Bend, Az.

Let me know?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

kerri, thanks! i can help out with gas money, as i said... i'd rather pay you guys to help drive than give my money to an airline lol

so now our hole is san antonio to globe, az.


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

If theyre coming in on the 10 Tucson, Eloy, or Casa Grande would probably be the easiest stopping points, and then taking I-10 to I-8 (I-8 hits the 10 at Casa Grande area) to either Gila Bend or Yuma, cos it looks like Marlene is closest to I-8 and that would cut some mileage off rather than go up to phx and come back down to gila bend..Plus, I-8 is nearly deserted on the Az side to at least Gila Bend, so you can go pedal to the metal..not that Im a speeder or anything...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

ohhh i just realized that zookeeper.... yea gila bend or yuma would be best for me then!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

missmartar,
How have you managed you flight? The reason I ask is that if you have to do alot of stops maybe we could work out something simpler. For example, could you get a direct flight from San Diego to new Orleans or Atlanta? 
I would think that 1 flight may be easier than several... do you see what I am getting at?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i have not called the airline yet, but i will in a minute. there are NO direct flights from Tampa to San Diego, but i could get a direct flight from Tampa to Los Angeles so if i flew him i would probably do that and just drive a couple hours to get him in LA rather than have him change planes. thanks for the suggestion though!!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

That sounds good, I think it would be alot less stressful for the both of you to only have to deal with one flight.

But I am still hoping we find someone for the San Antonia to Globe leg.
(I'm kinda chatting to help bump this thread)


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

so i just called the airlines... 

American wants to charge me $630.11 if you can believe that.... with my boyfriends military discount though (50%, not bad..) it would be about $315, plus the cost of an XL kennel (i'm thinking anywhere from $100-150 yikes..)

Delta will ship him for $444, plus still having to buy the kennel for him.

yikes...

i have even more reason to hope this transport works out now.. apparantly they go by dimensional weight, not actual weight and because he's so tall and needs the XL kennel, i'm getting charged more than i think i really should be. oh well.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

woooo thats expensive isn't it!! but it does mean you get a gorgeous dog for that lol


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The problem as I see it is once west of San Antonio, it is 500 miles or so of NOTHING. It seems like you're driving forever before you hit El Paso. If you can get him that far, it's not too bad coming into Tucson from there. We, for years, drove Dallas to Phoenix ( that's where I was raised ) and it was always a 12 hr day to El Paso and then a second 8 hr day from El Paso into Phx. And driving thru West Texas is a lonely, barren experience ! LOL


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I can't help you Marlene...but good luck getting him!  He is QUITE the looker!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

yes, my boyfriend and i drove across the country (Wash DC to San Diego) in Oct 2006 and it was definitely a vast wasteland for much of the middle of the country LOL 

i heard back from Rochelle from Land of Pure Gold and she said she fwd'd my email to a friend of hers in Austin who may be able to help or knows someone who can.. we'll see!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> so i just called the airlines...
> 
> American wants to charge me $630.11 if you can believe that.... with my boyfriends military discount though (50%, not bad..) it would be about $315, plus the cost of an XL kennel (i'm thinking anywhere from $100-150 yikes..)
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the world of shipping dogs. You can figure that since you are not paying for the dog, and only the gas for the transport, that it's a deal. Figure the miles traveled and the price of gas and it probably will be close.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

ok i would just like to clarify something here. 

if anyone thinks i am trying to arrange a transport because i am CHEAP or because i'm trying to get something for FREE, that is completely untrue. i have said COUNTLESS times on this thread and the other that i am HAPPY to pay for gas and that i only considered doing a transport to spare the dog the stress of flying cross-country. if anyone here thinks that i should not have even asked you guys for help then, i'm sorry that i did. its funny that no one made a big deal when there were two large scale transports up the Eastern coast for Caue and Leah... i thought it was a great thing everyone did who participated in those and really made me love everyone on this forum even more.. but for some reason i am feeling like **** now.. and i'm over it.

thank you SO SO much for everyone who has offered their help to get Dillon home to me. you guys are beyond amazing... but i think i will just be flying him now.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Personally I would rather fly a dog ecspecially if you can get a direct flight from FL to CA. The hand-offs and person after person is without a question more stressful then flying. Thats why Breeders generally fly puppies. I have never heard of a cross country transports (driving) anywhere else but here. Honestly that is not a bad deal at all for the trip it will cost me more to fly my bitch 1 province over on a 40 minute flight. So if you can my honest advice would be fly him.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Actually Marlene, I think Laura is just suggesting that if it is a 3000 mile trip and you get 20 MPG and gas costs 3.00 a gallon that is $450 in gas...just looking at the other side. Hope all goes well!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You have no reason to feel like ****. You are doing what you feel is best for your new dog. Keep your chin up and don't give up just yet.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

missmarster...please don't feel bad...keep your chin up just like Rob said and continue to see if something will work. Remember its what YOU feel is best for YOUR new dog... nobody else


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> You have no reason to feel like ****. You are doing what you feel is best for your new dog. Keep your chin up and don't give up just yet.


I agree with Oaklys Dad. I was just saying to my husband how cool it was the way everyone was banding together to help Dillon to his new home. I have never seen anything like, but it reminds me of the Undersground Railroad, only saving dogs instead of people. Keep your chin up, and your eyes on the goal. Dillon will be worth it in the end!:wave:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i was not responding to Laura's response on this thread. it goes further than that. 

by the way, i got a response from someone who says they can drive from Austin, TX, to Las Cruces, NM... if anyone that has offered to help is still willing, it might actually still be a possibility..


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Great news! Las Cruces isn't far from El Paso, so that's a good bit of the distance now covered. So that just leaves Las Cruces to somewhere in Arizona left? I have a hunch this is going to come together.

Gage had to be driven from Memphis to southern California because he was terrified of loud noises. We were able to cover that distance with only 3 drivers, and he had a blast. He loved riding in the car. I would think that would be much more fun for a dog than being in a crate in the dark cargo hold of an airplane. JMO.

I flew my 2 dogs (a golden and a JRT mix) from Houston to California, and the airline (United) charged me only $150/dog. That was in 1999. Of course, I was a passenger on the flight, too, but how prices have risen since then!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> but for some reason i am feeling like **** now.. and i'm over it.


Don't get upset. Setting up transports is NOT an easy task. It can be overwhelming and when you have open legs for a certain amount of time you think they'll never get filled. I've seen transport coordinators have to reschedule. 

I've never been very comfortable with "shipping" dogs. I even hate the way that sounds. Then again, I worry about the distances they travel in cars, too. I just worry about everything...:uhoh:

Take a deep breath and keep moving forward.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I can get Dillon from Houston to Austin. I need to have my part happen on the weekend, though.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> You have no reason to feel like ****. You are doing what you feel is best for your new dog. Keep your chin up and don't give up just yet.


 
And my intention was _definately _NOT to make Marlene or anyone else feel like s--t. I am simply a realist and look at things quite black and white. I asked questions and they were misconstrued. No harm intended, to be sure. I hope nothing more than for Marlene to find the right "sibling" for Sam.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Don't get upset. Setting up transports is NOT an easy task. It can be overwhelming and when you have open legs for a certain amount of time you think they'll never get filled. I've seen transport coordinators have to reschedule.
> 
> 
> Take a deep breath and keep moving forward.


 
Kimm is so right about this...I've only gotten 2 transports under my belt...the longest one was from Mobile to AZ. and that took me almost two weeks to get together....you have my friend Greg that is willing to help from Texas to NM....now how many legs are left to fill???

Charlotte
*(MotherHen)*


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry PG, I should not have spoken for you.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Sorry PG, I should not have spoken for you.


Don't apologize. I certainly didn't make myself clear


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My apologies to Marlene, and anyone else who misunderstands my position. I hope that Dillon finds his forever home in San Diego.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Charlotte, i can't thank you enough for suggesting a contact that ultimately has filled our huge gap. I just emailed Kerri asking a quick question and pending her response we may have completed the entire transfer.. will let you know 

thanks everyone for your words of encouragement... it really means a lot to have most everyone's support on this


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear there is someone that is able to take that HUGE chunk. I really didn't mean to make you feel bad Marlene...... if the transport were further north I would gladly drive some. I think the difference with this transport is that there is so much "prairie " and uninhabited area to cover.... unlike the East coast where there were populous areas to draw from pretty much the whole way. As another north Texan posted, for us, even though we're in the same state, we're 300 miles from San Antonio.... might as well be a whole other state. Again, I'm sorry if I was the one that made you feel bad, it certainly wasn't intentional.

Betty


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I'm so glad to hear there is someone that is able to take that HUGE chunk. I really didn't mean to make you feel bad Marlene...... if the transport were further north I would gladly drive some. I think the difference with this transport is that there is so much "prairie " and uninhabited area to cover.... unlike the East coast where there were populous areas to draw from pretty much the whole way. As another north Texan posted, for us, even though we're in the same state, we're 300 miles from San Antonio.... might as well be a whole other state. Again, I'm sorry if I was the one that made you feel bad, it certainly wasn't intentional.
> 
> Betty


 
It wasn't you, Betty.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Betty dont worry, i was not referring to anything you said.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Once Dillon is home, all the angst and worry will be forgotten. This is just a part of putting a difficult transport together. Just wait til I move to NM, then we'll have that leg filled!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope it all comes together and you will have your handsome boy next week. We are all routing for you and Dillon. I think maybe once you know everything is coordinated then you can start a new thread outlining everyone's leg that way you can make sure that everyone leg is taken. We are routing for you.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Texas is huge - it's close to 7 hours for me to drive to Houston and back. Then another 2 hours to Austin and back. As others have mentioned, it is about 8 hours from San Antonio to El Paso. Here we don't talk about how many miles away we are, but how many hours!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Suzanne and Dean, i am going to PM u in a min, keep an eye out


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

desilu said:


> Texas is huge - it's close to 7 hours for me to drive to Houston and back. Then another 2 hours to Austin and back. As others have mentioned, it is about 8 hours from San Antonio to El Paso. Here we don't talk about how many miles away we are, but how many hours!


This is one of the reason's I love living in CT!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

it is exactly the same in California... everything is sooo spread out, we measure it in hours it takes... and of course measure it in terms of what freeway you will be driving on so we know how much time to ADD to account for california freeway traffic at ALL times of the day lol


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> it is exactly the same in California... everything is sooo spread out, we measure it in hours it takes... and of course measure it in terms of what freeway you will be driving on so we know how much time to ADD to account for california freeway traffic at ALL times of the day lol


Amen! When visitors ask me how far away something is, I ask, "What time?" I live about 40 miles from LA. With no traffic (which is a window of about 1:30AM to 1:33AM) it's about 35 minutes, in the worst of traffic it can take 2 1/2 hours (even on a Saturday afternoon).


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Suzanne and Dean, i am going to PM u in a min, keep an eye out


Just PM'ed you back!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i remember it once took me SEVEN HOURS to drive from san diego to my mom in thousand oaks.... a mere 165 miles!!! :doh:


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Marlene, I just emailed you! Keep me posted as to where, what and when! Happy to help out! I have been waiting for 1 of these to come by way of Ariz.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> i remember it once took me SEVEN HOURS to drive from san diego to my mom in thousand oaks.... a mere 165 miles!!! :doh:


Oh, trafficwise, it can take hours to get somewhere here, even though it's a small state. I hate driving or riding, so I ask for time rather than distance...LOL


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Oh, trafficwise, it can take hours to get somewhere here, even though it's a small state. I hate driving or riding, so I ask for time rather than distance...LOL


 
LOL, I just love 84 rush hour traffic :doh: especially Friday afternoon :yuck:


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Is your transport complete yet marlene???


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> i remember it once took me SEVEN HOURS to drive from san diego to my mom in thousand oaks.... a mere 165 miles!!! :doh:


yup, sounds about right. it took me about that long to drive to san diego from studio city one time. friday afternoon.

it's sooooo exciting to hear that you got that gap filled! i think many of us are excited like dillon is coming to live with us! i find myself checking on this thread many times a day.  good luck and keep us posted!!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

yes, just waiting for final confirmation (should happen today, and it is almost certain) that this guy can come thru for me and take the austin-las cruces route (he is all for it, it is depending on his wife's schedule so she can be home with his special needs dog).... he said he'd most likely be able to let me know by today and in that case, i believe we are DONE! transport would happen not this weekend, but the next, and i should have Dillon home a week from Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you thought about posting the legs with each of the transporters listed here? Sometimes other people will see it and offer to be backup in case of emergencies.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Friday, March 7
Jenna - Tampa to Tallahassee
Dean - Tallahassee to Lafayette, LA

Saturday, March 8 
Dean - Lafayette - Houston, TX
Suzanne - Houston - Austin

Sunday, March 9
Greg - Austin - Las Cruces, NM
Kerri (unless someone can get him from Las Cruces a bit closer to Kerri)
- Las Cruces - her home in AZ (not entirely sure what city.. Globe??)

then I would pick him up Monday.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, exciting how this all came together! Congrats!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

YAY!!!! I'm so excited!!! I hope everyone takes pictures!!

Marlene - I'm jealous you're getting another dog! Sam is going to be so happy! He couldn't be going to a better home!


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

That's awesome! I'm so glad to see it all came together... now I can't wait for next weekend!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Marlene,

I am sooooo excited for you and Dillon. This is such a wonderful group of people, to go out of their way to transport this dog such a long distance. I guess it's true that among dog lovers there are no strangers. :agree:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

yes, i am truly amazed at the kindness, the generosity, and the willingness to help out a near stranger, that so many people on this forum have showed me (and Rob and Betty) recently. there will be TONS of pictures (atleast from me lol) don't you guys worry... can't wait to get him here


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe you put this all together!! I haven't really been checking in on the thread too often as I'm way out of the transport zone and I had no idea... that's incredible!! Good for you and Dillon!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

it definitely would not have been accomplished had the very few members along this route not generously offered to drive such long distances.. i hope one day we have another transfer going the opposite direction, as i will be happy and excited to be able to return that kindness to someone else


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats Marlene...I happy this has all come together, and I think its awesome you are taking in a second, very red, golden!! You will have a beautiful pack!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

See, I told you it would all come together! Wonderful news for you and Mr. Dillon.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I can't go further than Talahassee... so we may need a little help w/the panhandle...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, glad this has all come together for you Marlene!! It's so exciting!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is great news that it has all pulled together. I wish I could have helped some but this one was not in my direction.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great this all came together, when will the transport start, can't wait to see pictures, congrats on a beautiful redhead golden.





















 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

transport will start Friday March 7th..... it seems soooo far away!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

WooHoo!! I'll be watching the forum next weekend for the updates and pictures. Great job everyone.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> transport will start Friday March 7th..... it seems soooo far away!!


It does, but it will be here in no time, just glad every thing pulled together, you guys are great, just amazing how this forum pulls together 
Wish I could of helped but I'm way out of the way:wave:























 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Friday, March 7
> Jenna - Tampa to Tallahassee
> Dean - Tallahassee to Lafayette, LA
> 
> ...


Sunday, March 9
Kerri - Las Cruces, NM to Apache Junction, Az. 
Then maybe onto Gila Bend, Az. to meet up with Dillon's NEW MOMMY!!! On Tuesday, March 10 Whoo Hoo! Or she can come to my house, it is up to you Marlene, if you want to drive even further, if not Gila Bend is good for me!

I replyed to the emails also all so you all have my cell #.

Kerri


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Greg - what a great guy! He volunteered to meet me in Gonzales, which saves me at least 2 hours on the trip. He is really taking on a lot of the driving - we owe him big time!

Can't wait to get going!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i agree, Greg is awesome!! he sent me an email and let me know the change in plans... i think we are all as ready to go as you are.. can't wait to get this done!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

MotherHen said:


> ....you have *my friend Greg *that is willing to help from Texas to NM....now how many legs are left to fill???
> 
> Charlotte
> *(MotherHen)*


Charlotte, is this the same Greg who drives transport for Labs4Rescue? If it is then he is the one who brought me my rescue lab from LA.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Charlotte, is this the same Greg who drives transport for Labs4Rescue? If it is then he is the one who brought me my rescue lab from LA.


Don't know if Greg drives for Labs4Rescue. Do know he is involved with Gulf South Golden RR in Louisiana, the Austin Rescue and one of the AZ Rescues.

Do you remember the story about a golden girl named "Charlotte" that I was transporting to AZ then was to go on to Homeward Bound????

Greg transported "Charlotte" for me to AZ....but had to keep her a couple of days before heading out...he and his wife were going to AZ to adopt a girl that needed special care...well on the way to AZ they decided that "Charlotte" would be going back with them along with the girl they were to get...so they adopted both of them.

Greg is a sweetheart and when it comes to golden's he will drive to the end of the earth to help them...here is a article about him....go down the page until you see "Puppy Farm Miracles"

http://landofpuregold.com/rescue.htm

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I am so grateful to you Charlotte for suggesting I contact Rochelle at LOPG, who in turn put me in contact with Greg (he emailed me first and said he was sooo happy to help)... without him, this transport would not be able to happen as we have literally no members in that vast wasteland of west TX/NM lol he sounds like an amazing person for all he does for GR rescue...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw thanks Mr. Spammer, for bumping up a thread so near and dear to my heart

:--heart:


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> Aw thanks Mr. Spammer, for bumping up a thread so near and dear to my heart
> 
> :--heart:


Aww, that was so sweet of him!


----------

